# AG vinyl and rubber care



## danycrook (Jan 12, 2013)

product says it can be used on interior so i sprayed a light amount on the microfiber buffed the dash, center console, steering wheel and gear stick, i have found it has give a very greasy feel to it does this product contain any silicone? my car doesn't have much black trim on the outside so it wont really be getting used that much but it definatley wont be used again has any one else had this problem?


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

I quite like this product, gives a nice finish and smells good too, did you give it a decent shake first?


----------



## danycrook (Jan 12, 2013)

As a man its second nature to shake something when its in your hand haha it does smell really nice but wasn't happy with the end finish even got a fresh cloth and wiped over but the residue still remains


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I've always found that its a greasy product so only use it lightly on rubbers or on external trim. Its not the easiest of products to use IMO.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

horrible stuff imo,autoglym make some decent stuff,but also some bad stuff


----------



## danycrook (Jan 12, 2013)

think i might be popping it up on the sales thread as i don't really want to use it again


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

I use it to detail the engine bay etc.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Perfect stuff for engine bays. I prefer it to auto finesse dressle. It is a little shinier. You can buff slightly with a microfiber. It does work really well on convertible viynal roofs too. 

Not bad on tyres either.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

i highly rate the megs ultimate protectant,its smells like an 80s aftershave.Its a lotion but love it and it hides minor scratches or marks on the dashboard


----------



## danycrook (Jan 12, 2013)

Ive always used a bit of window spray as it keeps the matt finish and gives the gloss black parts the shine back, just thought i would try something different, i will keep it in mind tho for the engine


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Although I tend to use Gtech C6 on the interior these days I think something has gone wrong with the AG as it is decent product.

My guess is either too much was used or the surface was not cleaned enough before the dressing or even insufficient buffing afterwards


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I think it's too shiny/messy for dashes. I tried it once and ended up APCing it all off.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Guitarjon said:


> I think it's too shiny/messy for dashes. I tried it once and ended up APCing it all off.


From memory I think you can reduce the gloss by buffing quite quickly as application although I am perfectly happy with the matte Gtech dressing


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

danycrook said:


> product says it can be used on interior so i sprayed a light amount on the microfiber buffed the dash, center console, steering wheel and gear stick, i have found it has give a very greasy feel to it does this product contain any silicone? my car doesn't have much black trim on the outside so it wont really be getting used that much but it definatley wont be used again has any one else had this problem?


Hi :wave:

We saw this and thought we'd better comment on a few things just in the interest of keeping the forum a source of good advice. :thumb:

The product is for the interior. It should not be used on any driving controls though as it can cause these surfaces to feel slippery. This includes steering wheels, gear sticks, rubber mats and so on. (This is all on the back label).

The product does contain silicone, but it should be used sparingly as is the case with a lot of car care products. If used this way you will have a non greasy finish that can be matt or glossy, depending on what you prefer, again the instructions of how to achieve this are in the instructions.

If you really don;t get on with it though, another great place to use this is in the engine bay. You can use it following a full detail with an engine cleaner, or if you want to cheat you can use it as a cleaner and dresser in one of the engine isn't too dirty to start with.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Tuts and looks skywards
If you were to read the back of the bottle it does quite clearly state NOT to use it on control surfaces ( IE steering gearstick pedals or mats come to that) it contains silicon.. Why not just oil or grease all those areas it has the same effect
http://www.autoglym.com/products/products/vinyl-and-rubber-care
Look at the HOW TO USE bit.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

AllenF said:


> Tuts and looks skywards
> If you were to read the back of the bottle it does quite clearly state NOT to use it on control surfaces ( IE steering gearstick pedals or mats come to that) it contains silicon.. Why not just oil or grease all those areas it has the same effect
> http://www.autoglym.com/products/products/vinyl-and-rubber-care
> Look at the HOW TO USE bit.


I swear the chap i bought the reliant from had "dressed" the dash with castrol gtx :lol:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

I have used baby lotion before on a leather look alike that bought it up a treat.


----------



## danycrook (Jan 12, 2013)

my bad it was literally one light spray on a microfiber to remove the dust and a few finger tip marks, maybe i didn't buff off enough but the lesson has been learnt and i wont do the same mistake again many thanks for the help tho.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

If you don't like it on the interior, use it as a tyre dressing.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

It works great for me in the engine bay, can't fault it. For the interior is prefer Dressel by Auto Finesse. It's my favourite interior dressing.

Sutty.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Very greasy and shiny for an interior dressing like others have said use on engine bay, wheel arches or tyres.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

I use it on my interior plastics, I have used on control surfaces but VERY sparingly, my technique is to spray on a small sponge (cut from poundshop one) then use that to apply, quickly buff off with a clean microfibre, leaves a nice even satin like finish which how I like it. found spraying directly on to the surface can be a bit hit and miss with the finish


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

dont know if its just me but dont like to see autoglym stuff being knocked,I still have plenty of it in my collection and some of it has yet to be replaced with anything better. We all like different things in products but surely learning to use a product as intended is a must to be able to say if its to your liking?


----------



## ShaunaFTW (Nov 9, 2014)

I've used this once or twice on my vinyl bucket seats and door cards. I usually spray it on, leave it for about 2/3mins then buff it off and it leaves them looking new again. Just be careful not to get any over spray on any glass as it left weird stains on my rear screen.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I've always used it diluted slightly on interiors.


----------



## Adam Dolphin (Jan 12, 2015)

I spray it onto a microfibre sparingly and work it into the plastics and rubber and i find it drys and isn't greasy just leaves a mild shine.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

s29nta said:


> dont know if its just me but dont like to see autoglym stuff being knocked,I still have plenty of it in my collection and some of it has yet to be replaced with anything better. We all like different things in products but surely learning to use a product as intended is a must to be able to say if its to your liking?


Aw shucks, thanks s29nta. 

As a manufacturer you are always at the mercy of people using your products as intended. For the most part we try to make everything work regardless of whether it is used according to the instructions or not, but a product will always give the best result of you have a quick read of the instructions first. The number of hours that go into product testing and subsequent instruction writing is staggering, we've used a product every which way until we settle on (what we believe) is the best way. If after all that someone still doesn't like it, then we know we have to do better, but as you say we'd rather people used it as intended before they write it off :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

s29nta said:


> dont know if its just me but dont like to see autoglym stuff being knocked,I still have plenty of it in my collection and some of it has yet to be replaced with anything better. We all like different things in products but surely learning to use a product as intended is a must to be able to say if its to your liking?


I pretty much don't use any other range of products.

It's a shame they do get knocked. Quite funny really, those that knock it, started off with it!!.


----------



## barkerp (Feb 4, 2013)

Dont think your ment to put the product on your stearing wheel unless you have a death wish lol


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

It leaves a very glossy finish, I still use it to clean the outside rubber but on the inside I use Gtechniq Matt Dash, great stuff and worth the investment.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

cossiecol said:


> It leaves a very glossy finish.


That's because you left it too long before buffing off. For a matt finish, spray, wipe.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

neilos said:


> That's because you left it too long before buffing off. For a matt finish, spray, wipe.


Nope, I spray on (when I used it) and immediately wiped it off. I never left it to dry at all.


----------



## Chownie (May 16, 2014)

I bought some of this recently as have been giving my Audi A2 a thorough clean and had run out of interior dressing and thought I'd give this a go as I needed it straight away so got it in Halfords. Although I was a little wary as it seemed to have mixed results on here I found it great, spray on wipe off done the job great! Not greasy or too shiny, spot on.


----------



## Jack Carter (Jul 10, 2010)

Results can depend on the type of surface it is used on too. There is quite a variation in plastics used on dashboards from one car manufacturer to the next. I use this AG V&RC on the dash of my 370z and my 530 and following the instructions on the label. Results are really good. Not a hint of grease, just a nice even finish.


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

I've used this for years and get it in the trade form (super sheen) 

I used it on engine bay covers, tyres, plastic trims and interior surfaces 

For interior surfaces I do dilute it down though.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Use it for interior :thumb:

Just apply with an applicator pad :thumb:


----------

